# Megasonic On The Bay



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

There is a Megasonic on US bay. Apparently running well, and appears to be in good shape. Far east seller, so the usual precautions, but good feedback.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Arrrgh  I was watching that...now everyone will be. 

Oh well...should be saving anyway. :sadwalk:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Arrrgh  I was watching that...now everyone will be.
> 
> Oh well...should be saving anyway. :sadwalk:


Ditto to both, Paul


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry to have crashed the party troops, just alerting friends. And Silverhawk, you have ENTIRELY TOO MANY choice electronic jobbies. Let someone else have some fun!


----------

